# Bloody Red shrimp invading the Great Lakes



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's an article about the bloody red shrimp invading the great lakes. 
http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-news/2011/11/28/great-lakes-fish-eat-ivasive-shrimp.aspx

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*invading shrimp*

Lets hope it won't be as bad as the zebra mussels


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

More importantly, whcih the article did not answer is, what does it eat? How big does it grow? How does it breed? and would it live in our Aquariums!?!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Will said:


> More importantly, whcih the article did not answer is, what does it eat? How big does it grow? How does it breed? and would it live in our Aquariums!?!


Wiki on them says the get about 0.7 inches, live 9 months, can breed 2-3 times in that lifespan, 10-70 young, eat about anything like most shrimp, and seem to like fairly cool water and who is setting up a tank for them and getting a net? lol.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Damn, too bad they're ugly. Why couldn't we have a CRS invasion?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, the article didn't say if it was a good thing of a bad thing. But yeah, if there is nothing bad about it. I can see myself setting up an extra feeder tank. These are better than brimeshrimp.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

splur said:


> Damn, too bad they're ugly. Why couldn't we have a CRS invasion?


Ever seen wild cherries?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

could always try line breeding them to get more colour....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> could always try line breeding them to get more colour....


Exactly wat I'm saying. Could be really cool.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I really want some of these. They would be amazing food for my fish! Cant wait.  hope the environment doesn't take a hit though.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

quick video search


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

From the Wiki article on them, they need like 40f water to breed. Good luck getting your tank that low, I gotta use computer fans to cool my crystal tank to keep it at 70f. lol.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I can, Put it on my cement floor in my basement. lol gets that cold almost . Interesting.


----------

